# Super Black Eagle II



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Any one have opinions on this shot gun? Camo vs Black? The II vs the original? Any problems with jamming? My father is looking into one. He is 58. He had a Gold Hunter and he had nothing but problems in cold weather.

Will be used for Duck and Goose hunting.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

The SBE2 pros and cons have been hashed over time and time again on here..You can check out some of the past posts, but for the most part in a shotgun your going to get what you pay for..The SBE2 is top of the line when it comes to shotguns. I wouldnt get camo cause i have a tendancy to lay it down and not find it for awhile. Compared to the SBE your gaining 3.5 inch capabilities, comfortech stock, recoil reduction which will reduce recoil up to 30%, it has the crio barrel and new choke system.. This choke system along with the crio barrel patterns way better then the SBE..

My SBE2 compared to my dads SBE at 40 yards with an 1 1/4 Tungsten Federal Premium 3 inch loads of BB...The SBE2 almost had 100% pellet count, well my fathers SBE was closer to around 85% in a 40 inch circle.. After firing 3 diffrent shots the results were all the same.. I would highly reccommend the SBE2 however there are a lot of good shotguns out there.. I just happen to like Benelli.. Just my .02 cents....
Bandhunter


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

THE SBE II is by far the best gun on the market hands down bar none. For it's range of uses, ease of operation, extreme simplicity of breaking down and cleaning (Even in the field), this gun has no peers. I admit I am just a bit biased (notice the forum name). I have taken my original Benelli thru hell and back, having crawled thru mud, water and snow. The gun outperforms every model I have ever owned (around 10).

Here are the upsides and downsides:

*Upsides:*
durability
look/feel
recoil reduction
ease of field stripping/cleaning
minimum of parts
3.5 inch capable
balance
variety of uses

Downsides:
Expensive
Occasionally in colder weather you need to shoot more powerful loads thru it to have it fully cycle
Expense of shells as you tend to shoot more due to it being so much fun



Just my :2cents: !

let me know if you have any other questions!

Definitely go with Benelli! You won't be disappointed!

Ben elli


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well I've shot an SBEII and i broke just as many clay pigeons with it as i did my $300 870 super mag. It's not the gun it's who's behind it.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks for the response. I have 3.5" 870 and love it as well. I like my 870 pump as it never jams and is very durable. My dad figured since he was getting up there in age he would like to go automatic. That is why he went with the Gold Hunter and has had nothing but problems.

The money is not a factor for him. He wanted me to get some opinions before he spent the $1300 though.

Thanks a lot guys!

Jason :sniper:


----------



## duckbuster13 (May 3, 2005)

i love my rem 870pump,,,but i also love my stoeger 2000


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I bet the Browning will do fine if you find someone to clean all of the oil out of it. That is why it is hanging up - I will bet you...

Oil + crap/dirt/grime= one hung up shotgun.
You can just about shoot an automatic dry... just about. Most problems stem from owners trying to make everything smoother with more lube. 
I am also a SBE fan, but most all autos are good.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Awesome shotgun. I bought my wife one for Christmas. She has had zero problems and she shot winter sporting clays with it. When researching the gun, I was told the camo pattern tended to scratch and peel. We went for the matte black. I shoot an old sbe1 and with no doubt is the best semi auto made. Have fun with it. :beer:


----------

